
Show HN: An interactive CLI ArXiv explorer - 191101
https://github.com/knguyenanhoa/cli-arxiv
======
191101
I wrote a simple arXiv quick browser + article suggester in the terminal. I
personally use it on a day to day basis and would love suggestions on ways to
improve it.

~~~
sixhobbits
I love the combination of TF-IDF and Cosine similarity! Still in my opinion
one of the most underused / underrated algorithms tools in the box.

------
ivan_ah
If you're going to be doing ML and require downloads of PDFs, I would
recommend getting the bulk data from s3 instead of downloading:
[https://arxiv.org/help/bulk_data_s3](https://arxiv.org/help/bulk_data_s3)
It's a little more complicated to use, but you get it ALL ;)

In addition to TfIdf, topic modelling would is a very good fit for browsing
and finding similar papers. Here is a demo of LDA applied to 10% of the quant-
ph arXiv papers that I worked on back in the day:
[https://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~isavov/arxiv_demo/readme.html](https://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~isavov/arxiv_demo/readme.html)

~~~
191101
This is very cool, thank you :). I was trying to keep the script lightweight
so only wanted articles that I'd already read used for the NLP. In hindsight
that may not have been necessary.

------
agiagiagi9999
The menu doesn't work, it just says "GOODBYE" whenever I try to use it. Some
basic in-tool instructions would go a long way here, given this isn't really a
CLI tool, it's a menu based console UI tool.

~~~
191101
Thanks for the feedback - I'll definitely be trying to make the controls more
explicit.

------
agiagiagi9999
This is pretty cool. Would be nice to be able to read the text version of the
articles inside of this.

~~~
191101
That's true ;), I had to compromise and only show the abstract for now. It
does work for me just in terms of skimming through the articles to find what I
want to read. I'm looking into adding another layer of menus to show the
actual text though.

